# 80's Mann neck through project, $70. Kingston



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

@Frenchy99


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

That`s a Mann 80`s guitar made in Korea. The brass dots are a dead giveaway and the control cavity has a different shape then the Vantage ones.

Still interesting for a side project.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Frenchy99 said:


> That`s a Mann 80`s guitar made in Korea. The brass dots are a dead giveaway and the *control cavity has a different shape then the Vantage ones*.
> 
> Still interesting for a side project.


I don't know... I have a very, very similar Vantage on my bench at this very moment! Body is identical, but mine does not have the blond centre layers. Mine is constructed closer to a Gibson connection, so possibly a case to say "not a Vantage". I can barely see the control cavity in this pick to compare. 
Mine had (and now has again) a Tune-a-Matic bridge. This through body w/ferrules is pretty cool. 

$70?!?!? I'd be all over that if it were local to me.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Its one of these.










or this










The Vantage are of better quality made. Like I said, the brass dots are Cort made early 80`s.

Nice guitars, I would pick it up myself but its not a Vantage.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Not that it's thaaat far, but the drive holds me back. If it was more local I'd probably go for it; bit of an irresistable price and near perfect for a project I been planning, but I probably shouldn't right now anyway.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Not that it's thaaat far,


Go for it !!!

Its way to far from me... and he wont ship.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I shouldn't. Would do really evil things to it for one thing.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Unless it's reposted, the ad is long gone.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh good; I have resisted the temptation.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Oh good; I have resisted the temptation.


You're wife should be proud of you !


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Naw, there's always something she could find to avoid being positive at me/vent her anxieties on. She left my ass 2 years ago.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

You`ll find a better one !  

Lots of duds when it comes to wives...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Well Frenchy, I guess I ate my words. You were 100% correct on that. And, the fact you said "Vantage are better" makes me happy as a little girl!


----------



## THE NEUTRAL GOD (4 mo ago)

laristotle said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


DO YOU STILL GOT IT? 
IT WOULD SURPRISE ME, BUT I'M NOT LOOSING ANYTHING BY ASKING? LOL
OR IF YOU SEE/ KNOW ANYONE TO HAVE ONE, PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## THE NEUTRAL GOD (4 mo ago)

THE NEUTRAL GOD said:


> DO YOU STILL GOT IT?
> IT WOULD SURPRISE ME, BUT I'M NOT LOOSING ANYTHING BY ASKING? LOL
> OR IF YOU SEE/ KNOW ANYONE TO HAVE ONE, PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

THE NEUTRAL GOD said:


> DO YOU STILL GOT IT?
> IT WOULD SURPRISE ME, BUT I'M NOT LOOSING ANYTHING BY ASKING? LOL
> OR IF YOU SEE/ KNOW ANYONE TO HAVE ONE, PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH


Danger Will Robinson


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

I think after 2 years i`ll go pick it up !


----------

